# Any cubers in Barrie Ontario Canada



## RedTopCuber (Feb 9, 2018)

I want to start a cubing club in Barrie and wanted to see if there are any other cubers in Barrie. If there is an interest I will contact the library


----------



## JakeJake (Jun 15, 2019)

Good Morning.
I would like to star a club for cubers in Barrie. Please let me know if you are still interesting


----------

